# Just how good do Pampano taste?



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

How does pampano stack up. Is it strong tasting? Firm Flesh?????? How do you prepare it? What else is

close in taste? I'm just trying to get a handle on that particular critter, so my lovely bride knows what

kind of wine to serve when I catch some.



Thank you kindly.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Man, you are talking about a delicacy.Quite possibly the best table fare fish on the coast.But thatis arguable with some folks.It is a very light tasting fish. extremly flakey. a taste of it's on. Some people even detect a slight sweet flavor. I like fish fried. But Pompano is excellant baked or grilled. I have even took skin on fillets and place them skin down on a plate, lightly baste with a touch of olive oil, sprinkle with lemon pepper and some other favorite seasonings and microwave for a couple minutes or until down. it dont take long. I serve that with wild rice,salad and a white wine. The best way is fried.Let fillets get as cold and wet as possible. Heat crisco vegetable oilto 375.shake fillets in unseasoned Martha white self rising corn meal, inside a sack. drop in oil gently and fry for approx. 3 to 5 mins. or until lightly golden brown. Season while hot after removing from oil with any seasoning you like or just salt and pepper.You dont want to put anything in your hot oil but the fishwith the corn meal on it. Salt or any seasoning along with water will break down the oil and cause it to absorb into the fish. The reason for chilling the fillets is that it helps make it very crispy. I usually just soak them the nite before in just enough water to cover them. maybe adrop or two of lemon in that water.If that aint the best fried fish you ever eat, I'll kiss yo ass on p'cola beach boardwalk and give you 2 hrs. to draw a crowd before hand.Hope this helps and let me know.:hungry


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

"Its like butta baby!!!"


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I LOVE pompano! Head and gut it, then cut three diagonal slits on each side season and bake. When its done let it cool a little and peel the skin right off and eat it off the backbone. It is freakin awesome.I also like to do it in tinfoil on the grill with skin on or off. Had some in tinfoil with chunks ofpeppers onions and tomatoes on top of bacon the other night and it was delicious. If you don't like you did something wrong.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

High quality meat, it's one of the best eating members of the jack family.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano is where it's at

:hungry:hungry:hungry


----------



## fishmo' (Jan 26, 2008)

pomp daddy's are top notch


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont be scared of the head Travis, there is alot a primo meat on top of the head. Well, according to any Phillipino anyway.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't really care for them.I guess I cook them wrong.I usually give them to my neighbors.

The Dan Russell had a banner year on pomps,I really cannot remember a better year.Gonna miss

it this season.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

THE ONLY one I ever ate taste funny. It was one caught last year one the 1st run. I was told that I must have cooked it wrong but was also told by KARON that the ones that are caught in the the spring run taste a little different then the ones caught in the fall run. Something to do with thier diet. 

Just saying, don't expect filet in the spring, it taste like Chuck steak to me. :sick


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

<<.....If that aint the best fried fish you ever eat, I'll kiss yo ass on p'cola beach boardwalk and give you 2 hrs. to draw a crowd before hand.....>>

Charlie you dont wanna do that....do u......:takephoto make sure you call me if it ever happens....


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

They are trash fish, I use them to fertilize the garden so bring them over to my house.:hungry Just kidding batter and fry them their great.


----------



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

My favorite fish to eat. Fun to catch too. Filet them leaving the skin on. Saute in a pan skin down. Sprinkle some parmesan cheese on top while cooking and put a pat of butter on top of that. When it all turns white it is done. Put on your plate skin down and as you pick at it with your fork it will come right off the skin. Amazingly Delicious. :hungry


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

one of the best, cant beat the fight they put up too


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

I just fried the fillets from two nice 18" Pompanos I caught from Navarre Beach Saturday AM. The family had never had Pompano before but all was gone in about 10 minutes - rave reviews from everyone. Th ol'lady declared this was her new favorite fish; that says a lot since we eat a lot of different fish. I'll be heading back as soon as I get sick and can't go to work this week.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Glad to know it. Hard to beat fried fish. Now go catch some more and tell us all about it and dont leave nothin out. Nice pic of Bender too.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

As you can tell from all the post's pomp's can't be beat, and damn if sharkbait410's reply didn't get me hungry. I will hafto pass his recipe on to the wife!


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I love 'em, but not everyone does...too me it's VERY rich, not fishy, but rich, heavy & filling...I can't eat as much pompano as I can say grouper w/out feeling really full really quick...it's a delicacy...


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I LOVE pomps. They are even BETTER in the FALL!:bowdown


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

ate my first one this year.....baked in the oven it came out awesome......

Pomp, with some some sauted shrimp and scallops on a bed of butter fettucini


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you eating in the car?oke:hungry


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

i'm one of the odd balls that doesn't think its the best. I wouldn't turn it down, but I don't rank it tops


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Pomps are one the best tasting fish to me. Catch them, bring them home and start the grill. Fillet the fish both sides, place on tin foil with olive oil, butter, garlic and lemon juice. Awesome man.

The other way would be to watch Dan's new show, buy a nice Silver Box and let the gourmet cooking begin. I'm sure with Pomp season beginning he'll have a show dedicated to cooking Pompano in the Silver Box series.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

DAMN KONZ!!!!!!!! That looks good as hell. I'm drooling all over my keyboard.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

That looks freaking delicous Konz! Pompano are so good i will think about them all day at work and then rush home load up all my surf fishing junk go to the beach all for 1hr of fishing....just hoping I get to eat one for dinner!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (3/20/2008)*Are you eating in the car?oke:hungry


Haha, nah that's my couch, the little controles are for the built in back massagers......but now that you mention it it does look kinda like the inside of a car.....funny


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (3/20/2008)*Are you eating in the car?oke:hungry




i was thinking the same thing!



i call shotgun:hungry


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (3/14/2008)* Had some in tinfoil with chunks ofpeppers onions and tomatoes on top of bacon the other night and it was delicious.


Dude, that sounds SO good!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

this is how we prepare them...i rank them high on my favorite fish to eat...

http://www.bhg.com/bhg/story.jsp?catref=C443&storyid=/templatedata/bhg/story/data/fishy_pompano_03082003.xml

http://www.bhg.com/recipes/recipedetail.jsp?recipeId=R034831


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I've never had them either but hope to catch some for the first time this coming Sunday. I'll let you know what I think. I will probably fry them (if I can catch any that is).


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I would eatpompano everyday tillI grow fins and a yellow belly .....Konz how's that pompano taste while on the massager....man that's something else right there.....must be be be be be bererererereallyllyllyllyllylly good.... I gotta try that recipe one of these days. Do you think we can take that recliner to the beach on eof these days?...:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

You supply the extension cord, I'll bring the couch...hahaha


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok, from all the responses I do believe they are worth targeting. I'm down in Gulf Shores and will see ifI can catch some of those deliciousfishes. I'll let you all know how I do. Going to try recently dead shrimp and sand fleas.


----------

